# help/advice for graco hvlp9.5 and graco 395 airless



## barneymac27 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Folks, basically I have taken the plunge/risk and invested in both the sprayers mentioned in the hope that spending money will make me some..lol.

Got the 395 for walls/ceilings, have used it with tips 417 and 415. everything going good. Got the hvlp for fine finishwork for trims, door, banisters etc.. Hav'nt used the hvlp just as much as would like, still a bit hesitant about all the masking n prepwork out on site but experience will hopefully bring confidence and will improve steadily. I am looking for advice, hints, tips etc for ways to use these machines to the max!

I would appreciate info on graco tips for specific paint materials and where best to use them, also for larger bulk work with trim in my shop would it be possible to get as fine a finish with the 395, find it almost too powerful at minute.?

Im in the uk and have been asked recently could I sprayfinish windows for a joinery workshop, I am niave to what spec to follow for spraying them though, do I just use standard wood primer, undercoat then gloss/satin? Should I use oil based or water based, bearing in mind both hardwood and softwood products? Its just when I have seen sprayed products before its almost as tho they are finished in a 'plastic hardened coating and I dont want complaints or comebacks after my first job!

Il await replys in hope you can help me, sorry for the long winded report above and 'silly' questions! cheers!!


----------



## GRACOMAX (Oct 26, 2012)

*Training offer*

Hi ,
My name is Darren Robinson , i am the Country Manager for Graco in the UK and look after the business for Graco in the UK & Ireland .

I am pleased to see you have invested in some of our units .

Can i ask where you purchased your HVLP & 395 pump ? 
Maybe we can help with some traIning on the equipment you have purchased .

Either contact myself or :

Steve Wells (South UK ) 07557 153 543
Mark Smith (North UK ) 07717 861 978
Regards,

Darren


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

great job Darren. I like the way you jumped on the problem


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

mr.fixit said:


> great job Darren. I like the way you jumped on the problem


Yes, I am impressed as well. Getting direct help from the manufacturer is your best bet.


----------

